# Hindi/Urdu: annoying, to annoy



## souminwé

I was trying to translate the phrase "Person A is being seriously annoying" for a Hindi-learner. I suggested "A _mujhe bahut hii takliif de rahaa hai/pareshaan kar rahaa hai_" , which a friend of mine said was too formal. She didn't offer an alternative. What could be some colloquial or slangy ways of saying someone is being bothersome, annoying etc.? Doesn't necessarily have to be rude or vulgar. Though that works. Don't hesitate to include a regionalism 
Thanks in advance!

EDIT: to be frank, the person asking meant "to be annoying" more in the sense of "to be a piss off"


----------



## UrduMedium

A ne [saxt] tang kar diyaa hai 
A ne bilkul 3aajiz kar diyaa hai (3aajiz - helpless/exasperated)
A naak kaa baal ban chukaa hai
A mere a3Saab par sawaar ho chukaa hai (a3Saab - nerves, sawaar - riding)


----------



## marrish

Platts has this word for Hindi which seems interesting to me but it's possibly not widely used (any more) as I didn't know it:



S کنٿکي कण्टकी kaṇṭakī, adj. & s.m. (f.-inī), Thorny, prickly; vexatious, annoying;—a vexatious person, &c.

Also since UM SaaHib mentioned naak: merii naak meN dam kar gayaa hai.


----------



## omlick

for urdu I have these:  तकलीफ़दा/आज़ारदा تکلیفدہ/آزاردہ  words to mean "annoying" but not sure of their usage in real life.


----------



## greatbear

Both "takliif" and "pareshaan" are not at all formal by any stretch of imagination; it's just that they are not 'slangy', that's all. All suggestions by UM are great, all of them falling into a more colourful category (to which "takliif" and "pareshaan" don't belong). marrish's suggestion also works, though we usually say "naak meN dam kar rakhaa hai".


----------



## marrish

omlick said:


> For Urdu I have these:  तकलीफ़दा/आज़ारदा تکلیفدہ/آزاردہ  words to mean "annoying" but not sure of their usage in real life.


OMG! OMG! I'd rather put the transliteration in the second place and the original script at the first one. The Nagari transliteration is also incorrect. Guess why?

These words are used but not with a primary meaning of 'annoying'.


----------



## tonyspeed

How about musiibat?


----------



## marrish

tonyspeed said:


> How about musiibat?


I can't figure out how this word should be related to 'annoying'; it means an oppression, ill-fortune, difficult situation, an accident etc.


----------



## tonyspeed

marrish said:


> I can't figure out how this word should be related to 'annoying'; it means an oppression, ill-fortune, difficult situation, an accident etc.



I beleive in Hindi this can be also used as a label for someone causing anxiety. I will wait for other Hindi speakers to confirm or deny.


----------



## marrish

I'll be waiting with you.


----------



## Alfaaz

tonyspeed said:
			
		

> How about musiibat?





			
				tonyspeed said:
			
		

> I beleive in Hindi this can be also used as a label for someone causing anxiety. I will wait for other Hindi speakers to confirm or deny.


Even in colloquial Urdu, it is used in a similar manner: اف ! یہ تو جیسے میرے اوپر ہر وقت مصیبت / عذاب بن کر نازل (ہوا/ہوئی) رہتا / رہتی ہے - Uff! yeh to jaise mere upar har waqt muSeebat/aعzaab ban kar naazil huaa/hui rehta/rehti hai!


----------



## marrish

^ I agree! Those sentences are good for the requested meaning but musiibat means what I said!


----------



## greatbear

musiibat can certainly mean a nuisance, an annoying person. One could just say "Kyaa musiibat hai!" for a person - that would indicate the person to be annoying. Nice input, tonyspeed!


----------



## Sheikh_14

In light of the above what term would you use to convey the idea of more annoying and most annoying I.e. "Bryce is the most annoying human being to have set foot on earth"? I'm particularly keen on terms that apply tar and tareen.


----------



## Happu

As for someone being irritating, in colloquial Hindi one could say वह मेरा दिमाग खा लेता है = _vah meraa dimaag khaa letaa hai_ = he/she eats my brain.

I have heard the (slang?) expression दिमाग का दही करना = _dimaag kaa dahii karnaa = _to turn the brain into curds_, _i.e. to do someone's brain in (irritating someone by arguing this way, that way etc.), driving someone (or even oneself) nuts.

As for straight-forward 'irritating': khiij dilaanewaalaa / -ii?


----------



## littlepond

Happu said:


> As for someone being irritating, in colloquial Hindi one could say वह मेरा दिमाग खा लेता है = _vah meraa dimaag khaa letaa hai_ = he/she eats my brain.


That's an unnatural sentence, unless you are talking of some real creature who comes and eats your brain time and again!

One says "veh meraa dimaag khaa *jaataa *hai."

Or, in the past: "dimaag khaa liyaa us ne!" (or "(saaraa) dimaag khaa gayaa veh!")



Happu said:


> I have heard the (slang?) expression दिमाग का दही करना = _dimaag kaa dahii karnaa = _to turn the brain into curds_, _i.e. to do someone's brain in (irritating someone by arguing this way, that way etc.), driving someone (or even oneself) nuts.



Yes, quite common for some people.



Happu said:


> As for straight-forward 'irritating': khiij dilaanewaalaa / -ii?



Yes. Or, directly, "khijaanevaalaa, -ii"

There is also "khiij chaRhnaa" for getting peeved, irritated. There's also "chiRh jaanaa" for getting irritated (mostly as a result of someone's teasing).

And there are many colourful expressions for getting irritated, in fact.


----------



## Dinraat

Zich (زچ؟) karna is another one.

_Tum mujhe zich kar rahe ho
Mujhe zich na/mat karo_


----------



## Alfaaz

Shiekh_14 said:
			
		

> In light of the above what term would you use to convey the idea of more annoying and most annoying ... I'm particularly keen on terms that apply tar and tareen.


One potential option with which the suffixes _-tar_ and _-tareen_ could be used is مُزعِج.


----------



## littlepond

Dinraat said:


> Zich (زچ؟) karna is another one.
> 
> _Tum mujhe zich kar rahe ho
> Mujhe zich na/mat karo_



Note that this doesn't exist in Hindi.


----------



## Happu

littlepond said:


> And there are many colourful expressions for getting irritated, in fact.



कबाब में हड्डी (_kabaab meN haDDI_ = There's a bone in the kabab)? 

Someone or something is irritating / upsetting the situation / a spoilsport.


----------



## Pokeflute

I’m guessing कष्ट देना (kashT denaa) is too formal?


----------



## littlepond

Happu said:


> कबाब में हड्डी (_kabaab meN haDDI_ = There's a bone in the kabab)?
> 
> Someone or something is irritating / upsetting the situation / a spoilsport.



A "kabaab meN haDDii" is not someone irritating: rather, someone who is an unwanted presence. For example, a third person while two lovers want to romance. Of course, the third person's presence may lead to annoyance subsequently, but that's another thing.



Pokeflute said:


> I’m guessing कष्ट देना (kashT denaa) is too formal?



It wouldn't mean "irritating" anyway. It would mean "to give pain."


----------



## littlepond

littlepond said:


> "dimaag khaa liyaa us ne!" (or "(saaraa) dimaag khaa gayaa veh!")



Note also that the more slangy "bhejaa" is also common in such expressions as an alternative to "dimaag": "bhejaa mat khaa yaar, bauhat kaam hai mujhe!"

(And hence there was also the quite popular film _Bheja Fry_.)


----------



## Alfaaz

Happu said:
			
		

> कबाब में हड्डी (_kabaab meN haDDI_ = There's a bone in the kabab)?
> 
> Someone or something is irritating / upsetting the situation / a spoilsport.


Relevant Urdu Lughat entry:


> کَباب میں ہَڈّی
> 
> (کنایتہً) سخت ناگوار شے یا عمل نیز رکاوٹ ، دشواری ، کسی عمل میں غیر متوقع تکلیف دہ رکاوٹ.
> ...​


Transliteration: 

_kabaab meN haDDii_​​_(kinaayat-an) saxt naa-guwaar shai yaa 3amal nez rukaavaT, dushwaarii, kisii 3amal meN Ghair mutawaqqi3 takliif-deh rukaavaT_​_..._​
English equivalents:

_Fly in the ointment_
_Play gooseberry_


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> _nez_​


_niiz _it is_, niiz._


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> _niiz _it is_, niiz._


It is nice to see you active in the forum again after a quite a long hiatus!


----------



## Sheikh_14

Alfaaz said:


> One potential option with which the suffixes _-tar_ and _-tareen_ could be used is مُزعِج.


I'm assuming مزعج is derived from عاجز I.e to  vex and irritate. Would this mean that an annoying female by this token would be a muz'ijah مزعجہ? When used as an adjective however, the gender wouldn't matter much. 

By the same token what about aa'jiz-kun as a non-gendered alternative to mean aa'jiz karne waalaa/ii?


----------



## amiramir

I recently came across jhunjulaa. Does this count as 'annoyance'? Jhunjulaa denaa  = to annoy? I didn't know of the word previously.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> I recently came across jhunjulaa. Does this count as 'annoyance'? Jhunjulaa denaa  = to annoy? I didn't know of the word previously.



It is "jhunjlaanaa," not "jhunj*u*laanaa." Yes, it can often mean to annoy, to bother, to irritate. It is a fairly common word in usage.


----------



## aevynn

It's even one of those ambitransitive words: transitively, it's as @littlepond jii says (often compounded with denaa), and intransitively, it's "to be irritable/irritated" (often compounded with jaanaa). jhunj(h)laahaT is the noun.


----------

